# The Big Bang Theory 11/17/08 - "The Lizard-Spock Expansion"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

So how was your day?

I'm a physicist. I thought about stuff.

.....I wrote some of it down!


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Spock wins against hard things (rock, scissors) and loses against soft things (paper, lizard).
Lizard wins against soft things (paper, Spock) and loses against hard things (rock, scissors).


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

I just love this show it makes me laugh for 30 minutes. Arguing star trek 1 vs star trek 5 was classic. My only complaint is not enough penny in revealing tops.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Great episode, but I agree, not enough Penny. Also, can we see her hair down in the laundry room next time. That was not a very good hair thing she had going on. 

The show was very funny, however.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

OMG..."Leonard is going to...THE OFFICE" - with the hand movement. Brilliant.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

"Three words, Wrath of Khan!"


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Did you guys catch the letter that was on the screen for a split second at the end that was to George Lucas? I can't take a screen grab so I'll type it out.

---------------------------------------------------------

Dear George Lucas,

May I call you Mr Lucas? On behalf of the writers of The Big Bang Theory, I would like to thank you for your astounding body of work, which has awakened the child within us and unleashed our dreams. That being said, we hope you don't take offense at our good-natured jest regarding your most recent animated efforts. Yes they were cheap shots, but we can't help but hold you to a higher standard -- a standard of your own making. In closing, we are all looking forward to Indiana Jones 5 - The Curse of The Golden Catheter. Oops, sorry again.

Very truly yours,

The Writers


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Howard using bastardized techniques from the Pickup Artist


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Did you guys catch the letter that was on the screen for a split second at the end that was to George Lucas? I can't take a screen grab so I'll type it out.


You forgot the P.S.

P.S. To William Shatner, director of Star Trek 5. Go ahead, sue us.

Also for future reference all of Chuck Lorre's Vanity Cards are on his website.

http://chucklorre.com/


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Ment said:


> Howard using bastardized techniques from the Pickup Artist


I found that hilarious, Shelden even mentioned the peacock technique (then baboon I think) that Mystery mentions when talking about the avatar then also the negs.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

With all its insider geek humor, this show is doomed; it will never appeal to the mass market.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> With all its insider geek humor, this show is doomed; it will never appeal to the mass market.


I seriously thought this when I was working at CBS and got to see the pilots before they aired. My boss comes in and ask how shows were since we would tape them and all watch them while working and I said it was funny but not sure if it will last since the geek humor and I was worried how many people might not get it. Of course all of us in master control loved the show but we are all geeks and nerds back there.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Nice to see Leonard get some action and not pine so pitifully after Penny -- although he was quite pleased to have her acknowledge that they had had a date.

And that Wolowitz is responsible for one of mankind's greatest discoveries -- life on Mars -- and can never come forward to claim the credit, that was incredibly funny.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Graymalkin said:


> And that Wolowitz is responsible for one of mankind's greatest discoveries -- life on Mars -- and can never come forward to claim the credit, that was incredibly funny.


Although they were geeky enough to make it possible evidence for life on Mars, not actual life on Mars.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

i was telling my roommate last night that part of what makes this show great is how believable the actors are in their roles. Sheldon just KILLS his part. I mean, i'd expect these guys to be this geeky in real life.... so of course, if they are, then that's not much acting...  ..but still, makes the show flow nicely.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

milo99 said:


> i was telling my roommate last night that part of what makes this show great is how believable the actors are in their roles. Sheldon just KILLS his part. I mean, i'd expect these guys to be this geeky in real life.... so of course, if they are, then that's not much acting...  ..but still, makes the show flow nicely.


Here if you want to see what Jim Parsons is really like then check him out here. This is the appearance he made on Craig Ferguson last Friday :


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

vman41 said:


> Spock wins against hard things (rock, scissors) and loses against soft things (paper, lizard).
> Lizard wins against soft things (paper, Spock) and loses against hard things (rock, scissors).


Is it bad that I had to stop the show and write out a quick sanity check on rock - paper - sissors - lizzard - spock?

I had to make sure that adding two extra options to rock - paper - sissors was done in such a way that it didn't result in either: two choices which don't interact -or- a choice more likely to win.

(It didn't. Each of the five beats two and loses to two)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Einselen said:


> You forgot the P.S.
> 
> P.S. To William Shatner, director of Star Trek 5. Go ahead, sue us.
> 
> ...


Ahh when I paused it to type it out the DirecTV bar covered that part up.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Ahh when I paused it to type it out the DirecTV bar covered that part up.


Hit exit and it clears the bar.


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

If you are dating a girl, and one of your friend's THINKS he's dating a girl is that bad?

Is it Walowitz? Then no.

That whole exchange was outstanding!


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

This show just keeps getting better and better! My wife used to watch it to humor me, it is now her favorite sitcom!

Also, last night was the fist time that we read Chuck Lorre's Vanity Cards. That will only make the show that much more enjoyable!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

After some of the vanity cards CBS has censored over the years, I'm shocked they let the two Parents' Television Council ones through.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

So what was the hand gesture for lizard? I saw them all doing Spock...


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

Satchel said:


> So what was the hand gesture for lizard? I saw them all doing Spock...


You see the lizard when Sheldon explains it. The hand gesture is done by putting your thumb underneath your extended fingers, like telling someone to shut up. Looks like a lizard's head.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Not one post about the thick and juicy redheaded nummy goodness that is Sara Rue?

All y'all really _are_ nerds.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

busyba said:


> Not one post about the thick and juicy redheaded nummy goodness that is Sara Rue?
> 
> All y'all really _are_ nerds.


Wasn't she the stalker neighbor on 2-1/2 Men?


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

Steve_Martin said:


> Wasn't she the stalker neighbor on 2-1/2 Men?


Nope...

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0749081/

She definitely looks better with the extra weight on if you look at some of those pictures on IMDB.

One cool tie in to her is that she played the Teenage Rosanne for one episode.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JYoung said:


> "Three words, Wrath of Khan!"


Best line of the night. This show is so much fun!

Not up on the Mars rover thing - does this time in at all with what happened a couple weeks ago on mars? The mission that ended? Where was Howard.

The whole 'you are dead to me' explanation from Howard to Sheldon to Leonard.

"did anyone feel that cool breeze pass by here?"


----------



## AdmiralTivo (Feb 25, 2005)

"He's right, his mother's brisket really does melt in your mouth!"


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

busyba said:


> Not one post about the thick and juicy redheaded nummy goodness that is Sara Rue?
> 
> All y'all really _are_ nerds.


Well, she _was_ less than perfect. 

Seriously, she looked pretty good there.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Well, she _was_ less than perfect.
> 
> Seriously, she looked pretty good there.


Indeed.

One awesome hot voluptious woman.

Merrrrrowwwwrrrr!! :up:


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

betts4 said:


>


Somehow I think that should be a 3 dimensional image. (basically with each choice being located at the vertex of a two tetrahedrons stuck together [6 sides, but 5 vertices; apparently called a triangular dipyramid])

So you'd have the classic Rock - Paper - Scissors triangle in a plane, with Spock - Lizard in a line that was perpendicular to plane, through the center of it, and the arrows forming the edges of the shape (except of course for the "Lizard poisons Spock" line which would run vertically though the center).

It should be easier to draw than to explain, except that my lack of artistic talent let me down.


----------



## catfan64 (Mar 7, 2002)

Steve_Martin said:


> Wasn't she the stalker neighbor on 2-1/2 Men?


No, but she did play Berta's pregnant daughter one one episode.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

catfan64 said:


> No, but she did play Berta's pregnant daughter one one episode.


Actually, it was a small arc. She looked SO THIN on those episodes, I was glad she looked normal in this one.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Interestingly enough, Penny wasn't jealous that Leonard was having sex with another girl.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Paper invalidates Spock.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

WinBear said:


> Interestingly enough, Penny wasn't jealous that Leonard was having sex with another girl.


Or, she did a good job of not letting it show.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

SnakeEyes said:


> Paper invalidates Spock.


I remember it as disproves.

Was it a paper from the Vulcan Science Directorate concerning time travel?


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Sheldon: It's very simple. Scissors cuts paper, paper covers rock, rock crushes lizard, lizard poisons Spock, Spock smashes scissors, scissors decapitates lizard, lizard eats paper, paper disproves Spock, Spock vaporizes rock, andas it always hasrock crushes scissors.


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

catfan64 said:


> No, but she did play Berta's pregnant daughter one one episode.


I approve this message. 

(and the actress)


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

ScubaCat said:


> Sheldon: It's very simple. Scissors cuts paper, paper covers rock, rock crushes lizard, lizard poisons Spock, Spock smashes scissors, scissors decapitates lizard, lizard eats paper, paper disproves Spock, Spock vaporizes rock, and-as it always has-rock crushes scissors.


One of the most impressive things about this episode to me (aside from Sara Rue, of course! ) was Jim Parsons getting through not just the explanation but the hand gestures in one take (of course, it could have taken who knows how many to get it right, but I still thought that was impressive!).

Sheldon, after relaying Howard's messages to the "dead" Leonard and then (paraphrasing - because I can't remember exactly), "Since you've acknowledged his existance, I'm done with this now." 

And I lol'd at Raj asking, "So, who gets the last dumpling?", harking back to the earlier dining dilema episode. Too funny!


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Is it bad that I had to stop the show and write out a quick sanity check on rock - paper - sissors - lizzard - spock?
> 
> I had to make sure that adding two extra options to rock - paper - sissors was done in such a way that it didn't result in either: two choices which don't interact -or- a choice more likely to win.
> 
> (It didn't. Each of the five beats two and loses to two)


See, and I just naturally assumed that Sheldon would have never pitched the idea had it not been perfect. The writers would not allow it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

And is it ANY wonder that they ALL kept throwing up "Spock"?


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

So will there be a crossover episode/promo of the new Star Trek movie? I would like to see the guys camping out a week or so to see the premiere.


----------



## Captain Dallas (Nov 13, 2008)

Brilliant episode. Any trek/theory crossover is fantastic - trek geeks to me are professional, whereas star wars geeks are wannabees.

IMO, ST1 beats ST5 by miles - 1 was a movie, 5 could have just been an episode.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

WinBear said:


> Interestingly enough, Penny wasn't jealous that Leonard was having sex with another girl.


Or she just doesn't feel threatened by a fat chick.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Captain Dallas said:


> Brilliant episode. Any trek/theory crossover is fantastic - trek geeks to me are professional, whereas star wars geeks are wannabees.
> 
> IMO, ST1 beats ST5 by miles - 1 was a movie, 5 could have just been an episode.


1 was pretty bad too though.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> Or she just doesn't feel threatened by a fat chick.


Which might be fair, IF she had ever seen the chick before, and known she was fat, which she did not, so she couldn't have. On the other hand, she _did_ know that the other chick was a doctor, and since Penny already feels intellectually inferior to Leonard, if she were going to be bothered by anything, it'd be that.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

pigonthewing said:


> See, and I just naturally assumed that Sheldon would have never pitched the idea had it not been perfect. The writers would not allow it.


It doesn't _really_ fit with his personality (for lack of a better word) but I wouldn't entirely put it past Sheldon to have slipped an unbalanced set into the mix. Possibly to give Spock an edge. I'm certainly not willing to take it totally on faith.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> It doesn't _really_ fit with his personality (for lack of a better word) but I wouldn't entirely put it past Sheldon to have slipped an unbalanced set into the mix. Possibly to give Spock an edge. I'm certainly not willing to take it totally on faith.


I also considered that even if in the unlikely event Sheldon had improperly weighted the outcomes, Raj would've caught it during the explanation.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

pigonthewing said:


> I also considered that even if in the unlikely event Sheldon had improperly weighted the outcomes, Raj would've caught it during the explanation.


Note that Raj didn't need it explained twice.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> One of the most impressive things about this episode to me (aside from Sara Rue, of course! ) was Jim Parsons getting through not just the explanation but the hand gestures in one take (of course, it could have taken who knows how many to get it right, but I still thought that was impressive!).


Actually, I thought that as well.

Which is funny. When I was getting a theatre degree, I discovered the worst thing someone could tell an actor was "Man! How did you manage to memorize all those lines!" and I find myself thinking it here.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Captain Dallas said:


> Brilliant episode. Any trek/theory crossover is fantastic - trek geeks to me are professional, whereas star wars geeks are wannabees.
> 
> IMO, ST1 beats ST5 by miles - 1 was a movie, 5 could have just been an episode.


I'd be hard pressed to decide which I hated more. ST1 wins I think for almost killing the ST franchise once and for all. I'm still astounded that they made ST2. Now ST2 once and for all saved the franchise and was so great that 3 and 5 couldn't kill it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Captain Dallas said:


> IMO, ST1 beats ST5 by miles - 1 was a movie, 5 could have just been an episode.


Isn't that kind of like arguing over which kind of sh$# you'd rather eat?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I really liked Sara Rue as the um, Attorney General in like, the movie _Idiocracy_!


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

pigonthewing said:


> Which might be fair, IF she had ever seen the chick before, and known she was fat, which she did not, so she couldn't have. On the other hand, she _did_ know that the other chick was a doctor, and since Penny already feels intellectually inferior to Leonard, if she were going to be bothered by anything, it'd be that.


I think Penny will get together with Leonard some day, but not for a long time. Like hopefully many seasons down the road. I think they are the Ross and Rachel of this show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

FYI... a google image search of Sara Rue with SafeSearch turned off yields one very nice nsfw pic (but it's too bad that she's a blonde in it...)


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> FYI... a google image search of Sara Rue with SafeSearch turned off yields one very nice nsfw pic (but it's too bad that she's a blonde in it...)


:up::up::up:


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

busyba said:


> FYI... a google image search of Sara Rue with SafeSearch turned off yields one very nice nsfw pic (but it's too bad that she's a blonde in it...)


Just saw it. Very, very nice (and large). Good find. :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

It's from the movie Gypsy 83 -- which is available to watch instantly on Netflix.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> It doesn't _really_ fit with his personality (for lack of a better word) but I wouldn't entirely put it past Sheldon to have slipped an unbalanced set into the mix. Possibly to give Spock an edge. I'm certainly not willing to take it totally on faith.


I was a little disappointed he started his argument with "anecdotal evidence sugguests", that seems a little beneath Sheldon. I only forgive him because I feel he was clouded by the possibility of including Spock.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Rock, Paper, Scissors, Cubs, Sox


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

DianaMo said:


> Rock, Paper, Scissors, Cubs, Sox


Boo! Scissors doesn't cut Sox, Sox tangles scissors? Not buying it.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

DianaMo said:


> Rock, Paper, Scissors, Cubs, Sox


That's pretty good. Nice to see The Big Bang Theory is making such an impact nationwide.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

If you throw Cubs though doesn't that grantee you an automatic loss?


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Einselen said:


> If you throw Cubs though doesn't that grantee you an automatic loss?


Well, they were really good in the regular season this year.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Robbie123 said:


> Well, they were really good in the regular season this year.


Regular season is the keyword.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Great, new, *HOT* promotional pictures out for The Big Bang Theory. Featuring Kaley Cuoco :

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...Pic-the-big-bang-theory-2847657-2500-1667.jpg

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...Pic-the-big-bang-theory-2847647-1877-2500.jpg

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...Pic-the-big-bang-theory-2847646-1877-2500.jpg

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...Pic-the-big-bang-theory-2847645-1877-2500.jpg

http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...Pic-the-big-bang-theory-2847610-2500-1877.jpg

For the ladies, here is a couple of Johnny Galecki and Jim Parsons :

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b115/selena528/Season-2-Promo-Pic-the-big-bang--5.jpg

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b115/selena528/Season-2-Promo-Pic-the-big-bang--4.jpg


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

*Vast Frozen Water Reserves Found on Mars*

*Nov. 20, 2008* -- NASA scientists have discovered enormous underground reservoirs of frozen water on Mars, away from its polar caps, in the latest sign that life might be sustainable on the red planet.

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2008/11/20/mars-frozen-water.html


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

WinBear said:


> Boo! Scissors doesn't cut Sox, Sox tangles scissors? Not buying it.


You're welcome to improve on it.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

DianaMo said:


> *Vast Frozen Water Reserves Found on Mars*
> 
> *Nov. 20, 2008* -- NASA scientists have discovered enormous underground reservoirs of frozen water on Mars, away from its polar caps, in the latest sign that life might be sustainable on the red planet.
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2008/11/20/mars-frozen-water.html


And they discovered this because Howard Wolowitz, M.Eng. drove the rover into a ditch?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Robbie123 said:


> Great, new, *HOT* promotional pictures out for The Big Bang Theory. Featuring Kaley Cuoco :
> 
> http://images2.fanpop.com/images/ph...Pic-the-big-bang-theory-2847657-2500-1667.jpg


This one is hilarious!


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Fish Man said:


> This one is hilarious!


I think it's also the best photo of any in the bunch.

For better or worse, I don't like thinking of people on TV as being actual people. I always see them as their character. Like, I want to believe their character is real. And in that pic, they all are "who they are", but the other pictures are of the actors, not of the characters.

Does that make any sense? At all?


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Fish Man said:


> This one is hilarious!












Math, science, history, unraveling the mystery, 
That all started with the big bang! BANG! :up:

I nominate Kaley Cuoco to join The Barenaked Ladies!


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

Fish Man said:


> This one is hilarious!


Yeah, I saw a suggestion somewhere that this should be the picture for the second season DVD cover. I love this picture.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bettamojo5 said:


> I nominate Kaley Cuoco to join The Barenaked Ladies!


I agree with you on multiple levels....


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It should have been a Sehlat, not a lizard.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> Did you guys catch the letter that was on the screen for a split second at the end that was to George Lucas? I can't take a screen grab so I'll type it out.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 And the thing at the very end:

To William Shatner, director of Star Trek 5:

Go ahead. Sue us.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Einselen said:


> You forgot the P.S.
> 
> P.S. To William Shatner, director of Star Trek 5. Go ahead, sue us.





rondotcom said:


> And the thing at the very end:
> 
> To William Shatner, director of Star Trek 5:
> 
> Go ahead. Sue us.


Hmmm, I'm not sure which one I prefer...


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

So, um, today I actually watched Gypsy 83 (via Netflix's Instant Watch).

I'd like to have that 94 minutes of my life back, please. Only 15 seconds of that was worth watching.

Sara Rue can actually act, but this was just awful.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

busyba said:


> Not one post about the thick and juicy redheaded nummy goodness that is Sara Rue?
> 
> All y'all really _are_ nerds.


I didn't find her that attractive. Now the redhead that wanted to be Sheldon's girlfriend from a previous episode....


----------



## Bulldog7 (Oct 6, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> I didn't find her that attractive. Now the redhead that wanted to be Sheldon's girlfriend from a previous episode....


Well, it is still a free country and you are of course welcome to your opinion.
I will state for the record that I have long been a Sara Rue fan and like her at any weight, shape or size, as long as she is REDHEADED!!!


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

The Big Bang Rock Band photo seems awfully October Road to me.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Is it bad that I had to stop the show and write out a quick sanity check on rock - paper - sissors - lizzard - spock?


Thank you. I wanted to but my wife had the remote. I'm glad someone did!



Bettamojo5 said:


>


But... but... but... but Sheldon isn't sitting in the right place! I suspect foul play. Or an interdimensional rift. Or foul play through an interdimensional rift!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hunter Green said:


> Or foul play through an interdimensional rift!


Wouldn't he have a goatee? Because obviously an other-dimension Sheldon who sits in the wrong place would be evil...


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Five options is for wimps:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Even if they speeded up Sheldon's speech to 10x normal, it still would require a super-sized episode to explain RPS 25.

And anything that cuts into How I Met Your Mother's running time is anathema to me.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wouldn't he have a goatee? Because obviously an other-dimension Sheldon who sits in the wrong place would be evil...


Eeeee! It's an extradimensional evil Sheldon conducting foul play through a dimensional rift who has a goatee cloaking device! Run! Run for your lives!


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

OK, I have to point out that in that "band" there are two guitars but no bass guitar. Whoever got the props for the photo-shoot must not know anything about music. Ya gotta have bass!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

ScubaCat said:


> OK, I have to point out that in that "band" there are two guitars but no bass guitar. Whoever got the props for the photo-shoot must not know anything about music. Ya gotta have bass!


These guys agree wholeheartedly:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ScubaCat said:


> OK, I have to point out that in that "band" there are two guitars but no bass guitar. Whoever got the props for the photo-shoot must not know anything about music. Ya gotta have bass!


Have you not played Rock Band before?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Mars Rocket said:


> Five options is for wimps:
> 
> <rps25 image snipped>


How does anything beat nuke?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> How does anything beat nuke?


I haven't really studied the image, but doesn't Jack Bauer beat nuke?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I haven't really studied the image, but doesn't Jack Bauer beat nuke?


Yes, Jack Bauer shoots Nuke in the knee.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

ScubaCat said:


> OK, I have to point out that in that "band" there are two guitars but no bass guitar. Whoever got the props for the photo-shoot must not know anything about music. Ya gotta have bass!





Einselen said:


> Have you not played Rock Band before?


Yeah, the guitars for Rock Band are the same, whether you are playing the bass or the lead guitar.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Have you not played Rock Band before?


No, I haven't. I play real instruments.

Don't the computer game guitars have buttons on them instead of strings? I don't see any buttons in this picture.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ScubaCat said:


> No, I haven't. I play real instruments.
> 
> Don't the computer game guitars have buttons on them instead of strings? I don't see any buttons in this picture.


There are buttons, it is hard to see on this type of guitar but they are both pressing down on them, there are also the same 5 buttons lower on the neck.

Being geeks/nerds I do think that the guys would have invested in the wireless guitars, but they probably don't play RB and RB2 often and play more WoW.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Einselen said:


> There are buttons, it is hard to see on this type of guitar but they are both pressing down on them, there are also the same 5 buttons lower on the neck.


Ok then. Thanks. I should have realized that gaming guitars made more sense for these guys. I just didn't see the buttons.

I'll shut up now and go back to my rocking chair.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Mars Rocket said:


> Five options is for wimps:


25 options? Pfft.

Try 101.


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> 25 options? Pfft.
> 
> Try 101.


That is insane. And yet wonderful. So wonderful.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

busyba said:


> How does anything beat nuke?


I can see Devil, Alien, and Cockroach beating nuke, but some of the others are just nonsensical. Wolf beats Nuke? Bowl beats Nuke? (Lightning beats Nuke I can almost see; except it better get the first strike and fry the electronics pre-detonation)


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Jonathan_S said:


> I can see Devil, Alien, and Cockroach beating nuke, but some of the others are just nonsensical. Wolf beats Nuke? Bowl beats Nuke? (Lightning beats Nuke I can almost see; except it better get the first strike and fry the electronics pre-detonation)


I have not looked, but is their Keith Richards and does he beat Cockroach?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Need a t-shirt?

Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock!


----------



## pigonthewing (May 6, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> Need a t-shirt?
> 
> Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock!


There's something about the asymmetrical-ness of that diagram which bothers me. I haven't tried to do so myself, but I think it could've been laid out better.


----------



## Robbie123 (May 18, 2008)

billypritchard said:


> Need a t-shirt?
> 
> Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock!


You can get most of the shirts and other apparel worn on The Big Bang Theory at this website :

sheldonsshirts.com


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

betts4 said:


>


You knew this was going to exist, right?

*Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock T-Shirt *

http://www.cafepress.com/+rock_paper_scissors_lizard_sp_dark_tshirt,353439887


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

DianaMo said:


> You knew this was going to exist, right?
> 
> *Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock T-Shirt *
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+rock_paper_scissors_lizard_sp_dark_tshirt,353439887


Wait, I thought the joke was that nothing beat Spock? If so, then why in that drawing does lizard and paper beat spock. If that was true, then one of them could throw Spock and then win.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Wait, I thought the joke was that nothing beat Spock? If so, then why in that drawing does lizard and paper beat spock. If that was true, then one of them could throw Spock and then win.


The joke was that they all just liked Spock so that's why they always picked him. Of course somebody else could choose Paper which disproves Spock and win.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> You knew this was going to exist, right?
> 
> *Rock Paper Scissors Lizard Spock T-Shirt *
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/+rock_paper_scissors_lizard_sp_dark_tshirt,353439887


How do you bump a year-old thread with a smeek of the post that's just three above yours?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Different t-shirt...


----------

